# A virgin idiot wants wii games advice



## cyberfairy (Jul 28, 2009)

Bought a wii and wii fit today-never played a computer game before
I don't like violence and am skint-any ideas for games which are fun, easy but not too childish?


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2009)

Watersports are eww.  Start vanilla if I were you.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 28, 2009)

Corax said:


> Watersports are eww.  Start vanilla if I were you.



Cheers. Really helpful.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 28, 2009)

You have Wii Sports in the box, start with that and Wii fit.

Silly question, next!


----------



## Kanda (Jul 28, 2009)

Or did you just want to post the fact you bought a Wii... 

Do you have it yet or on order?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 28, 2009)

Have the ones you mentioned but want advice as to further games which don't cost a fortune or which do but are worth it
 And. Oh yeah, we have a motherfucking wii!


----------



## Addy (Jul 28, 2009)

Mario Kart is a must have.
Cod 5 online isn't too bad either.
Mario Galaxy
Smooth Moves
Animal Crossing
My sims Kingdom
Wii Sports Resort

These are just the games my kids play often.
You really should consider doing a softmod and getting your games from usual download places.
Softmod is very simple and relatively harmless as all you are effectively doing is adding custom IOS files and Channel wad files, which can be removed if you do a nand backup.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 28, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> Have the ones you mentioned but want advice as to further games which don't cost a fortune or which do but are worth it
> And. Oh yeah, we have a motherfucking wii!



So play the games you have. Especially if you haven't really got into video games before...


----------



## loud 1 (Jul 28, 2009)

i wanted to get a Wii game,and every review of games ported from other consoles says they are shite,due mainly to inacurate controls..

i dont wanna play a fluffy game.
i want to KILL!


----------



## Sunray (Jul 28, 2009)

If your skint whats the point asking what you can buy? 

 You cant afford them.


----------



## loud 1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sunray said:


> If your skint whats the point asking what you can buy?
> 
> You cant afford them.



theft?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2009)

Mario Kart and Super Mario Galaxy get my vote.


----------



## bmd (Jul 30, 2009)

Excitebots: Trick Racing is my current fave Wii game. It's a racing game that's a bit random. For instance, pick ups include a tambourine that you have to shake in time to some music to get the bonus. Or you can play poker as you're driving along. Or make a ham and cheese sandwich.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 30, 2009)

Cheers for the helpful advice-will keep my eyes out for the games given a thumbs up  The one you have mentioned BMD, looks particularly good


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 30, 2009)

Sunray said:


> If your skint whats the point asking what you can buy?
> 
> You cant afford them.



There's different types of skint. There's I can't afford £30/40 for a game but I can afford £10/15  and there's oh shit I'm skint and can't afford diddly 

I really like Puzzle Quest and I got mine for about £12 iirc, if you like bejewelled or jewel quest(pc games) you'll like Puzzle Quest.
Nights is ok though I've not always got the hang of the control for that, that was £9.99.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 30, 2009)

geminisnake said:


> There's different types of skint. There's I can't afford £30/40 for a game but I can afford £10/15  and there's oh shit I'm skint and can't afford diddly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cybershot (Aug 2, 2009)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Excitebots: Trick Racing is my current fave Wii game. It's a racing game that's a bit random. For instance, pick ups include a tambourine that you have to shake in time to some music to get the bonus. Or you can play poker as you're driving along. Or make a ham and cheese sandwich.



Excitebots hasn't been released over here thou! 

Go to a games website like iGN and read their reviews, alot of the games have video reviews too.

Start with the editors choice stuff and see what you like.

There's a fair few wiiware and virtual console stuff in there too that you can download directly to the wii that arn't too expensive:

http://uk.wii.ign.com/index/choice.html

If you can't afford the games, you could always softmod it and play games directly from a USB device or from 'back up' DVDs.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 2, 2009)

cybershot said:


> Excitebots hasn't been released over here thou!
> 
> Go to a games website like iGN and read their reviews, alot of the games have video reviews too.
> 
> ...



Cheers Will have a look at thatBeen reading reviews of games under a tenner and tempted by the Samba one and the Boom Blox Bash Party game looks ace so might fork out a bit more for that one.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 2, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> Cheers Will have a look at thatBeen reading reviews of games under a tenner and tempted by the Samba one and the Boom Blox Bash Party game looks ace so might fork out a bit more for that one.



Defo look at the older games, stuff that came out late 06 to late 08 to get you going as you'll get most for under a tenner now. Ebay is your friend. Boom Blox is ace. Both versions.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2009)

FFS softmod yer Wii's
Theres a new hack thats been out for a while called BannerBomb.
I've not tried it myself, but I will in the near future and will post simple instructions and downloads to those that want it.... no extra hardware or software required and will work on all Wii firmwares.
Download the games, play them and if its worth the money then buy the original to help fund future releases, if its pants then bin your disc or ISO image.
*(did you know you could play all your downloads from a USB hardrive?)*


----------



## cybershot (Aug 7, 2009)

Addy said:


> FFS softmod yer Wii's
> Theres a new hack thats been out for a while called BannerBomb.
> I've not tried it myself, but I will in the near future and will post simple instructions and downloads to those that want it.... no extra hardware or software required and will work on all Wii firmwares.
> Download the games, play them and if its worth the money then buy the original to help fund future releases, if its pants then bin your disc or ISO image.
> *(did you know you could play all your downloads from a USB hardrive?)*




Yup, been doing it for months, Bannerbomb works well, don't even need the zelda game. Got 50+ games on a 120GB hard drive.

There's a good blog site I've been following, that's got loads of guides, will probably save you a bit of time.

http://adewii.wordpress.com


----------



## Pingu (Aug 7, 2009)

mariokart is good fun


----------

